# S&w 908



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I just bought one of these for a really good price, but sadly it came without a manual. Anyone know a site where I can download a owners or service manual?


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

about as close as i can find........

go here and scroll down to "S & W centerfire pistols metal frame"

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I downloaded it.

Marty


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd try Smith & Wesson's website or call customer service & get the manual.

Try here

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13015&sectionId=10504

Good luck

:smt1099


----------

